# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  عقد الرعاية مع شركة باجعفر .. رؤية مختلفة

## وليد المريخابى

*معتصم جعفر - مالك جعفر 
وتحالف النهضة مع جبهة تصحيح المسار الجلافيطى :a575f059f95cc9160e9
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*تم بيع المريخ بسعر رخيص
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

تم بيع المريخ بسعر رخيص



شئ .. أفضل من لا شئ..
والحمد لله على المبلغ الحالي.. 

*

----------


## راشد دولفين

*اوهام يانور عينى وانا كنت ياوالى فاكر لى . . . صفقه ناجحه 100%  . . 
الى الامام والينا العظيم ............. فكر جديد مش بدل الدكاكين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*هذه هي البداية 650ألف دولار .. المره الجاية حا تكون أضعاف أضعاف بإذن الله
هكذا المريخ رائد دائماً في مجال الاستثمار
يا وليد لا يعجبكم العجب ولا الصيام في الرجب .. المجلس ما يخطئ خطوة إلا وينتظرها سيف النقد من قبلكم إيه الحاصل يا جماعة دا المريخ ما الهلال ..
رفقاً بالقوارير (الصفوة)
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*وعسى أن تكرهو شيئاً وهو خيراً لكم وعسى أن تحبو شيئاً وهو كره لكم
ندعو من الله أن يعطينا من هذه الصفقة خيرها ونعوذ به من شرها


*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

معتصم جعفر - مالك جعفر 
وتحالف النهضة مع جبهة تصحيح المسار الجلافيطى :a575f059f95cc9160e9



يا وليد يا ريت تورينا مآخذك على العقد او الصفقة عشان نناقشك فيها.

من وجهة نظر عامة دون معرفة تفاصيل الاتفاق بين الطرفين المريخ بدأ خطوة جيدة في استثمار شعاره.

شعار المريخ الان يباع دون أن يستفيد منه النادي شئ فاذا كان في العام الاول سنجني منه 650 ألف دولار فهذه بداية مقبولة.

رأيك مهم يا وليد فربما تملك معلومات لا نعرفها. 
*

----------


## حسين يوسف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب الشريف
					

يا وليد يا ريت تورينا مآخذك على العقد او الصفقة عشان نناقشك فيها.

من وجهة نظر عامة دون معرفة تفاصيل الاتفاق بين الطرفين المريخ بدأ خطوة جيدة في استثمار شعاره.

شعار المريخ الان يباع دون أن يستفيد منه النادي شئ فاذا كان في العام الاول سنجني منه 650 ألف دولار فهذه بداية مقبولة.

رأيك مهم يا وليد فربما تملك معلومات لا نعرفها. 



يا ريت يا الطيب ...
أدعو عزيزي وليد وكل من يؤيده أن يحدثنا عن سلبيات هذا
التعاقد بنقاط محددة وواضحة وعلمية حتى يقنعنا فننناهضه
معه أو نقنعه فيهتف معنا ( الوالي الوالي رئيس طوالي )
يا وليد وضح عيوب التعاقد بشكل مباشر ودعنا من كتابات
حبيبكم معتصم محمود دي .
هات ما عندك يا ولي وأنا منتظرك أنت ومن معك ..
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*هاكم عيوب التعاقد و يا ريت نسمع رأيكم.....

اولا عقد سما ميديا....

هذه العقد خاص بالإعلان حول الملعب ما تم اعلانه كان كالآتي تدفع سما ميديا مقدم عقد 600000 دولار
60% من دخل الإعلان لصالح المريخ و40% لصالح الشركة


والحقيقة التي لم يتم اعلانها ان مبلغ ال 600000دولار سقوم المريخ بارجاعه للشركة كل سنة 120 000 دولار 

يعني بالعربي الفصيح دخل المريخ فقط 60% من قيمة الإعلان يعني شركة سما ميديا لن تدفع فلس واحد


رأيكم مهم  يا شباب


ثانيا

عقد الشعار 2 في 1

بمعني المريخ باع عقدين لمجموعة باجعفر اخوان 
وهي حق الإعلان علي الشعار يعني الفنايل داخل المعلب 
وكذلك حق صناعة وطباعة شعار المريخ بكل الأشكال وبيعه حصرياً


ده كله ب 650000 دولار لمدة 5 سنوات يا احمد الحبر خمسة سنوات

علما بأن اعلان mtn فقط كان 350 علي الفنايل


السؤال المهم هل تم طرح مناقصة لذلك ام ان الشغل دكاكيني كالعادة؟؟؟

والسؤال الأهم هل يمنع القد الهلالابي الكبير مالك جعفر من الإعلان للهليل علي شعار المريخ!!!
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*خطوة جيدة ونتمنى من الله أن تتكلل بالنجاح 
التحفظ الوحيد على هذه الصفقة هو مدة العقدة 5 سنوات 
من المفترض أن تكون عامين على الأكثر حتى نقف على مروداتها 

*

----------


## وليد

*عائد زى الزفت و عقد مجحف فى حق المريخ بصورة بشعة ..

المجلس يتبع سياسة تجفيف منابع التمويل المريخية (على غرار سياسة تجفيف منابع الإرهاب !!)  و لا أعرف ما الهدف من وراء هذا الأمر ..

هل زاد العبء المالى على المجلس فأصبح يسعى لإيجاد مصادر للدخل بهذه الطريقة الكيرى و المستعجلة ؟؟

المجلس هو من قام برفع سقف الصرف فى المريخ و عليه أن إراد أن يستفيد من إسم المريخ لتوليد دخل (و هذا من حق المجلس عشان ما يجينى زول ناطى) عليه أن يراعى مصلحة المريخ على المدى البعيد .. هل عمر المجلس نفسه خمسة سنوات حتى يعطى شركة واحدة حق إحتكار شعار المريخ (بدون تحديد أوجه الإستعمال) -هكذا- بشكل مطلق؟

فى بوست كان مفتوح فى المحبين بخصوص نفس الموضوع بإمكان الأعضاء المشاركين هناك الإّطلاع عليه .. فيه أشياء مفيدة ..

حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل ... الأمور شكلها ماشة تجوط لى قدام .. ربنا يستر ..

المجلس بنشكرو على القدمو طيلة السنوات الماضية من صرف خرافى على المريخ .. بس كمان حرق مصادر دخل النادى بالطريقة دى خطاء و أنا زول مساند للمجلس دا قلباً و قالباً بس بقول و بالفم المليان الكلام دا خطاء

*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسين يوسف
					

يا ريت يا الطيب ...
أدعو عزيزي وليد وكل من يؤيده أن يحدثنا عن سلبيات هذا
التعاقد بنقاط محددة وواضحة وعلمية حتى يقنعنا فننناهضه
معه أو نقنعه فيهتف معنا ( الوالي الوالي رئيس طوالي )
يا وليد وضح عيوب التعاقد بشكل مباشر ودعنا من كتابات
حبيبكم معتصم محمود دي .
هات ما عندك يا ولي وأنا منتظرك أنت ومن معك ..





عيوب التعاقد أٌشبعت نقداً و تحليلاً فى المحبين يا حسين و لم أرى لك مشاركة فى ذلك البوست ...

يا حسين يا صديقى هذا العقد مجحف فى حق المريخ و لو ولج الجمل فى سم الخياط ...

الدفاع عن المجلس فى الحق و الباطل شىء غير سوى .. يبقى المريخ و تذهب المجالس ... نعم هذا المجلس من أعظم المجالس التى مرت على المريخ و لكنه أخطاء فى عده أمور فى هذا التعاقد ..

النقطة الأولى : هل تم هذا التعاقد عن طريق طرح مناقصة أو عطاء ؟؟ أمور مثل هذه فى العادة تذهب لصاحب أعلى عرض يحقق دخل للنادى ..

النقطة الثانية: هل تم تحديد أوجة الإستفادة من الشعار أم كان بشكل مطلق ؟؟

النقطة الثالتة: لماذا تم توقيع عقد لمدة خمسة سنوات كاملة ؟؟؟ هل هنالك بند فى العقد يعطى النادى الحق فى فسخ التعاقد إذا وجد عرض أفضل ..

و أخيراً و ليس آخراً يا صديقى حسين هل ترى إنو قيمة التعاقد منطقية و مجزية ؟؟؟

ما تتخيل الموضوع دا حارقنى قدر شنو يا حسين


*

----------


## حسين يوسف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

هاكم عيوب التعاقد و يا ريت نسمع رأيكم.....

اولا عقد سما ميديا....

هذه العقد خاص بالإعلان حول الملعب ما تم اعلانه كان كالآتي تدفع سما ميديا مقدم عقد 600000 دولار
60% من دخل الإعلان لصالح المريخ و40% لصالح الشركة


والحقيقة التي لم يتم اعلانها ان مبلغ ال 600000دولار سقوم المريخ بارجاعه للشركة كل سنة 120 000 دولار 

يعني بالعربي الفصيح دخل المريخ فقط 60% من قيمة الإعلان يعني شركة سما ميديا لن تدفع فلس واحد


رأيكم مهم  يا شباب


ثانيا

عقد الشعار 2 في 1

بمعني المريخ باع عقدين لمجموعة باجعفر اخوان 
وهي حق الإعلان علي الشعار يعني الفنايل داخل المعلب 
وكذلك حق صناعة وطباعة شعار المريخ بكل الأشكال وبيعه حصرياً


ده كله ب 650000 دولار لمدة 5 سنوات يا احمد الحبر خمسة سنوات

علما بأن اعلان mtn فقط كان 350 علي الفنايل


السؤال المهم هل تم طرح مناقصة لذلك ام ان الشغل دكاكيني كالعادة؟؟؟

والسؤال الأهم هل يمنع القد الهلالابي الكبير مالك جعفر من الإعلان للهليل علي شعار المريخ!!!



طبعا دا كلام غير مقنع اطلاقا وغير علمي
وكلام ونسات ساي لأنه لا يعتمد على دليل واحد
العقد واضح جد ومعلن ولا يوجد فيه شئ معلن وشئ
غير معلن .
عقد سما ميديا لا يوجد فيه شئ غير معلن كما تدعي
وتحاول أن توهمنا أنك عالم بخفايا الامور والأشياء
وأنت ابعد من ذلك بمراحل عدة ..
بمقدم عقد سما ميدا تم دفع القسط الأول من من الاضاءة
لشركة تولان .. وهذه كانت أولى خطوات ابداع الوالي
الغالي ورجاله الميامين الفرسان ..
أما مسألة ارجاع الزعيم للعقد بواقع 120 ألف فهذا أمر مضحك
ولا يستحق التعليق اطلاقا ..
أمر لا يقبله عقل ولا يسنده منطق ولا تمتلك له دليل ..
كلام ساااي ..
ولتعلم يا عزيزي أن سما ميديا تدفع 600 ألف سنويا مقابل
الاحتكار فقط ، وبعد ذلك ينال الزعيم مبلغ 60 % من أي عملية
اعلانية داخل الاستاد ( دخل مركب يعني ) 
أما باجعفر فهي أفضل من mtn لأن الأخيرة لها فقط حق وضع الاعلان
على قمصان لاعبي الزعيم ولا يحق لها أن تبيع الشعار ، ويمكن أن تأتي
أي شركة أي شركة اخرى وتضع اعلانها على القميص بدلا من ام تي ان
ونرجو ألا تشوه على الآخرين لأن مبلغ ال 650 ألف دولار ليس لمدة
خمسة سنوات بل هو مبلغ سنوي لمدة خمس سنوات ..
وأربها في خمسة شوفها بتطلع كم ؟؟

وسنجيب على سؤاليك ونرجو أن تجيب على أسئلتنا :
تمت المناقصة وليس ذنب المريخ إن كنت بعيدا عن معرفة أخباره
ولا تعلم عنها شئ ، تمت المناقصة وتقدمت شركة الجديان بعرضها
الذي تم رفضه ومن صم سما ميديا وتم رفضه ومن صم باجعفر 
وتم رفضه ..
لأن كل هذه الشركات كانت تريد احتكار الاستاد والشعار بملبغ زهيد
فتم تقسيم الأمر ففازت سما ميديا بحق الاعلان في الستاد وباجعفر
بحق الشعار وراحت الجديان في حق الله ..

عن ماذا يريد أن يعلن الهلال ؟؟
هل الهلال شركة أم مؤسسة ؟؟ وهل تعتقد أن من حق باجعفر أن
تضع ما تشاء من شعارات دون رقابة ؟؟
سؤال سازج ...
الآن نرجو أن تجاوب :
1/ ما هو دليلك على أن هناك أمر غير معلن في عقد سما ميديا ؟؟
2/ايهما أفضل عقد ام تي ان أم عقد باجعفر ؟؟
3/ عن ماذا يريد أن يعلن الجلافيط ؟؟
*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسين يوسف
					

 مبلغ ال 650 ألف دولار ليس لمدة خمسة سنوات بل هو مبلغ سنوي لمدة خمس سنوات ..





هل هذه المعلومة مؤكدة يا حسين ؟؟ ماهو مصدرك ؟؟ هل تم الإعلان عن ذلك فى المؤتمر الصحفى ؟ لأنو كل النقاش الداير فى المحبين كان عن مبلغ 650 لمدة خمسة سنوات .. طيب خليتنا نلت و نعجن قدر دا لى شنو بى هناك يا شاب ؟؟

نرجو تأكيد المعلومة لأنو إن صح هذا الكلام تكون صفقة جيدة لأنو المبلغ جيد فى هذه الحالة ...
*

----------


## حسين يوسف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد
					


هل هذه المعلومة مؤكدة يا حسين ؟؟ ماهو مصدرك ؟؟ هل تم الإعلان عن ذلك فى المؤتمر الصحفى ؟ لأنو كل النقاش الداير فى المحبين كان عن مبلغ 650 لمدة خمسة سنوات .. طيب خليتنا نلت و نعجن قدر دا لى شنو بى هناك يا شاب ؟؟

نرجو تأكيد المعلومة لأنو إن صح هذا الكلام تكون صفقة جيدة لأنو المبلغ جيد فى هذه الحالة ...



يا وليد :
أولا قسما بالله الذي وهبنا الزعيم لم أر هذا البوست
اطلاقا ...
وثانيا المعلومة أنا متأكد منها تماما وبعد المؤتمر مباشرة
ناقشت ابراهيم عبد الرحيم الذي طرح سؤال اللوغو وام تي ان
وسألت فاضلابي والاثنين أكدا لي ذلك ..
ولولا بعض الارتباطات لكنت حضرت لوحدي ..
والمشكلة وين ؟؟؟
معقول كل أعضاء المحبين ما فيهم واحد قادر يجيب صورة
من العقد ؟؟ لو كنت شفت البوست كان اجتهدت لأجد صورة
ونعرضها ليكون النقاش على بينة ..
العقد واضح في الشركتين هناك مبلغ يدفع سنويا لمدة خمس
سنوات وهي فترة العقد ... وأزيدك معلومة :
المجلس أراد أن يتخلص من محقة شركات الاعلان وتجار الشعار
وترك المهمة لباجعفر فهي وكيل اعلاني وليست شركة اعلانية ..
تدفع هي للمجلس المبلغ وبطريقتها تتحصل من الشركات المعلنة ..
زيها وزي أي شركة يأتي الاعلان عن طريقها ...
فالمجلس لا يلاحق أي شركة لتدفع له بل يستلم مباشرة من باجعغر
وباجعفر تاكل نارها مع الشركات الأخرى ..

( عفوا لأي أخطاء املائية الكي برود ماسح )
تحياتي ..
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسين يوسف
					

طبعا دا كلام غير مقنع اطلاقا وغير علمي
وكلام ونسات ساي لأنه لا يعتمد على دليل واحد
العقد واضح جد ومعلن ولا يوجد فيه شئ معلن وشئ
غير معلن .
أين تم إعلان العقد؟ مؤتمر صحفي ولا hard copy ؟
هل قرأته ولا ونسة ساي؟
عقد سما ميديا لا يوجد فيه شئ غير معلن كما تدعي
وتحاول أن توهمنا أنك عالم بخفايا الامور والأشياء
وأنت ابعد من ذلك بمراحل عدة ..
انا لم اوهم احد انا كتبت عن ما املك من معلومات واذا طلعت خطأ سوف اقدم اعتذاري(اذا طلعت خطأ)
طبعاً الخروج عن النص بعبارات مستفزة المرة القادمة سوف يجد رد يناسبك تماماً.انتبه
بمقدم عقد سما ميدا تم دفع القسط الأول من من الاضاءة
لشركة تولان .. وهذه كانت أولى خطوات ابداع الوالي
الغالي ورجاله الميامين الفرسان ..
نقطة لا تهمني وبعيدة عن موضوع النقاش
أما مسألة ارجاع الزعيم للعقد بواقع 120 ألف فهذا أمر مضحك
ولا يستحق التعليق اطلاقا ..
تستحق التعليق الا اذا كنت لا تعرف المعلومة الصحيحة وفي الحالة دي بطل لقافة
أمر لا يقبله عقل ولا يسنده منطق ولا تمتلك له دليل ..
كلام ساااي ..
إذا انت متأكد من كلامك و ما كلام سااااااااااااااي اتحداك ان تنزل نسخة من العقد في هذا البوست 
ولأنك ما عضو مجلس او مفوض من قبل المجلس سيظل كلامك ونسة ساي لحدي ما تجيب دليلك
ولتعلم يا عزيزي أن سما ميديا تدفع 600 ألف سنويا مقابل
الاحتكار فقط ، وبعد ذلك ينال الزعيم مبلغ 60 % من أي عملية
اعلانية داخل الاستاد ( دخل مركب يعني )
كلام ساي يلزمه دليل 
أما باجعفر فهي أفضل من mtn لأن الأخيرة لها فقط حق وضع الاعلان على قمصان لاعبي الزعيم ولا يحق لها أن تبيع الشعار ، ويمكن أن تأتي أي شركة أي شركة اخرى وتضع اعلانها على القميص بدلا من ام تي ان
رمضان معانا ما تغشانا
ونرجو ألا تشوه على الآخرين لأن مبلغ ال 650 ألف دولار ليس لمدة خمسة سنوات بل هو مبلغ سنوي لمدة خمس سنوات ..
وأربها في خمسة شوفها بتطلع كم ؟؟
 افرأ كلامي تاني وأقرأ كلام وليد تاني ولو ما فهمت برجع ليك

وسنجيب على سؤاليك ونرجو أن تجيب على أسئلتنا :
تمت المناقصة وليس ذنب المريخ إن كنت بعيدا عن معرفة أخباره
ولا تعلم عنها شئ ، تمت المناقصة وتقدمت شركة الجديان بعرضها الذي تم رفضه ومن صم سما ميديا وتم رفضه ومن صم باجعفر وتم رفضه ..
لأن كل هذه الشركات كانت تريد احتكار الاستاد والشعار بملبغ زهيد فتم تقسيم الأمر ففازت سما ميديا بحق الاعلان في الستاد وباجعفربحق الشعار وراحت الجديان في حق الله ..
سؤال برئ هل تم الإعلان في الصحف السيارة ام دكاكيني؟
الإجابة ستظل ونسة سااااي اذا لم نري دليل مادي.مش كدة؟؟؟

عن ماذا يريد أن يعلن الهلال ؟؟
هل الهلال شركة أم مؤسسة ؟؟ وهل تعتقد أن من حق باجعفر أن
تضع ما تشاء من شعارات دون رقابة ؟؟
سؤال سازج ...
سؤالي مشروع وواضح ويحتاج الي اجابة من واقع العقد بدون اي انشاء فارغة.
إجابة أكثر سذاجة
الآن نرجو أن تجاوب :
1/ ما هو دليلك على أن هناك أمر غير معلن في عقد سما ميديا ؟؟
أقرأ الرد أعلاه وستجد ما يشفي غليلك
2/ايهما أفضل عقد ام تي ان أم عقد باجعفر ؟؟
لا خير في هذا ولا ذاك
3/ عن ماذا يريد أن يعلن الجلافيط ؟؟



 ان لم يكن العقد محكوم ببنود واضحة فمن حق مالك جعفر ان يعلن عن ما يريد لأنه صاحب حق..
الم يبكي الهليلاب علي دقسة طمبل؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## وليد

*حسين و بدر الدين أخوان أعزاء و مريخاب للصميم ... النقاش بنفس هادىء يا حسين لأنو فعلاً فى حقائق غايبة عن الناس .. يمكن عشان البعد الجغرافى و يمكن عشان أى سبب تانى..

حسين يوسف رجل قريب من الأحداث و المجلس و راجل متابع كويس ...

بس مشكلة حسين إنو ما برضى نقد فى المريخ بأى شكل من الأشكال (خليك بعيد يا بدر الدين و ما تعلق على الحته دى .. انا عارف رأيك فى الحتة دى )..

يا حسين الناس بتتناقش ... وضح الأمور الخافية حسب معلوماتك و بهدوء لأنو مافى زول عايز يطلع المجلس غلطان لغرض التشفى أو أى شىء آخر .. 

الناس دى كوووووووووولها يا حسين بتحب المريخ بس كل شيخ عندو طريقة ...

النقاش بين المريخاب أدب أتقاصر أنا قامة عن توضيحة لشخص مثلك يا حسين .. كنت دائماً بالنسبة لى مدرسة فى كيف يجب أن يُحب المريخ .. برد نفسك و طول بالك كما عهدناك دائماً حتى مع الرشاشات خليك أخوانك المريخاب ..


نسمع حسين و نشوف رد بدر الدين و أنا متأكد حنستمتع بنقاش سيكون حديث الناس لفترة طويلة من الزمن .. الإتنين نفسكم طويل يلا ورونا نقاش الصفوة فى أمور المريخ ..

*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد
					

حسين و بدر الدين أخوان أعزاء و مريخاب للصميم ... النقاش بنفس هادىء يا حسين لأنو فعلاً فى حقائق غايبة عن الناس .. يمكن عشان البعد الجغرافى و يمكن عشان أى سبب تانى..

حسين يوسف رجل قريب من الأحداث و المجلس و راجل متابع كويس ...

بس مشكلة حسين إنو ما برضى نقد فى المريخ بأى شكل من الأشكال (خليك بعيد يا بدر الدين و ما تعلق على الحته دى .. انا عارف رأيك فى الحتة دى )..

يا حسين الناس بتتناقش ... وضح الأمور الخافية حسب معلوماتك و بهدوء لأنو مافى زول عايز يطلع المجلس غلطان لغرض التشفى أو أى شىء آخر .. 

الناس دى كوووووووووولها يا حسين بتحب المريخ بس كل شيخ عندو طريقة ...

النقاش بين المريخاب أدب أتقاصر أنا قامة عن توضيحة لشخص مثلك يا حسين .. كنت دائماً بالنسبة لى مدرسة فى كيف يجب أن يُحب المريخ .. برد نفسك و طول بالك كما عهدناك دائماً حتى مع الرشاشات خليك أخوانك المريخاب ..


نسمع حسين و نشوف رد بدر الدين و أنا متأكد حنستمتع بنقاش سيكون حديث الناس لفترة طويلة من الزمن .. الإتنين نفسكم طويل يلا ورونا نقاش الصفوة فى أمور المريخ ..



 
كلام عقل يا وليد لك التحية 

يا ريت حسين وبدرالدين يبردوا نفسهم لي بعض ولينا نحن كمان عشان نستفيد أولاً ونستمتع ثانياً 

بالنسبة لموضوع البوست ، لا أعتقد ان مجلس المريخ بالسذاجة التي تجعله يوقع عقد لمدة 5 سنوات بمبلغ 650 ألف دولار فقط وانا فهمي المتواضع ان هذا المبلغ سنوي ويعتبر مبلغ مجزي جداً.

بالنسبة للمادة التي سيتم الاعلان عنها أتمنى بل أتوقع ان تكون هناك بنود تمنع الاعلانات الغير مرغوب فيها.

لو تحصلنا على صورة من العقد او مسودة له فسيكون الحوار اكثر ثراءً
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*تشكرات يا وليد 

 2009-04-12   كبد الحقيقة 2009-04-12 كبد الحقيقة المريخ يصنع الأحداث المريخ يصنع الأحداث * المكان فخم.. * المكان فخم.. النظام محفوظ.. النظام محفوظ.. وكل شيء جميل يشي بالفخامة! وكل شيء جميل يشي بالفخامة! 

* الحديث مرتب.. * الحديث مرتب.. الجمل منتقاة بعناية.. الجمل منتقاة بعناية.. والحدث كبير. والحدث كبير. 

* ونعني هنا ملابسات المؤتمر الصحافي الذي عقده نادي المريخ وشركة باجعفر إخوان أمس لإعلان العقد الموقع بين الطرفين والذي منح بموجبه نادي المريخ حقوق بيع قمصانه والإعلان عليها لشركة باجعفر المملوكة للشقيقين الدكتور معتصم جعفر (نائب رئيس الاتحاد العام) وقطب الهلال المعروف مالك جعفر.


* وبموجب العقد منح المريخ الشركة الحق في بيع قمصانه وأرديته وكل المنتجات التي تحمل شعاره و اسمه لباجعفر إخوان نظير 650 ألف دولار أمريكي في العام الواحد.. علما أن العقد يمتد خمس سنوات. 




*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*يا وليد يا محترم

اعلم ان قيمة العقد سنوية
وكذلك كانت صفقة mtn سنوية ب 350000 فمن فهم غير ذلك فهو شأنه وأعتذر لمن فهم خطأ وكان حسن النية

انا في تقديري ان العقد 2 في 1

يعني طباعة وبيع شعار المريخ فنايل واردية واعلام وطواقي وشالات ب 300000 في العام فهل هذا fair ؟

مغالطة الحقائق وايهام الآخرين بأن العقد مقابل بيع المنتجات المريخية غير صحيح

ولايمكن للمريخ بموجب العقد ان يضع شعار اي شركة الا بتوجيه من باجعفر اخوان صاحبة العقد

والمصيبة الثانية عقد لمدة خمس سنوات

تخيل ان هذا العقد باطل!!! 
لأن المجلس لايملك الحق. لأن سلطته تمتد لثلاث سنوات...
فهل قام المجلس بعرض العقد علي الدائرة القانونية التي تركت عملها وتفرغت لمطارة المريخاب؟؟؟


اما موضوع سما ميديا فنحن في انتظار من قام بالنفي ليثبت صحة حديثه
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

تشكرات يا وليد 


 2009-04-12 كبد الحقيقة 

* وبموجب العقد منح المريخ الشركة الحق في بيع قمصانه وأرديته وكل المنتجات التي تحمل شعاره و اسمه لباجعفر إخوان نظير 650 ألف دولار أمريكي في العام الواحد..علما أن العقد يمتد خمس سنوات. 






الحبيب ابو يسرا 

هذه الفقرة تعضد ما ذهب اليه حسين بخصوص العائد المادي من العقد 

يعني 5 سنوات في 650 ألف بي 3 مليون و250 ألف دولار 

ودا عرض أكتر من مجزي في الوقت الراهن 
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*الأخ الطيب المحترم

حسين اوهمنا بأن العقد مقابل بيع الشعار فقط وليس متضمنا وضع الشعار
وراجع فقرة رمضان معانا ماتغشانا
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*12-22-2008, 07:32 pm
الاستاذ مزمل ابوالقاسم 

إذا قالت حزام فصدقوها 

أعظم الإنجازات 
قبل ايام تعاقد المريخ مع شركة سما ميديا ومنحها الحق الحصري للإعلان داخل وخارج مركب الردكاسل بمقدم عقد يبلغ 600 ألف دولار وما نسبته 60% من العوائد المتوقعة للإعلان. 

وفي الطريق عقد آخر تنال بموجبه شركة أخرى حق تسويق شعار المريخ مقابل 800 ألف دولار. 


هذا المعلن في كل الميديا 

عايزين نعرف الميديا الخفية



*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

الأخ الطيب المحترم

حسين اوهمنا بأن العقد مقابل بيع الشعار فقط وليس متضمنا وضع الشعار
وراجع فقرة رمضان معانا ماتغشانا



بديهياً وحسب معرفتنا المتواضعة وضع الشعار على الأقمصة والفنايل يكون للشركات والمؤسسات فقط.
فمن غير الطبيعي أبداً وضع شعار فريق منافس على قمصان المريخ.
وهذا ماحاول حسين إيصاله لنا من خلال هذه الجزئية







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة  حسين يوسف
					
				
عن ماذا يريد أن يعلن الهلال ؟؟
هل الهلال شركة أم مؤسسة ؟؟ وهل تعتقد أن من حق باجعفر أن
تضع ما تشاء من شعارات دون رقابة ؟؟



ولكم كل التحايا
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*حتى لا تكثر الاتهامات والتشريعات يجب نشر صورة العقد وبعدها الكل يدلي بدلوه
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*برضو تانى !!


 ( يا وليد 00 ويا بدر الدين )

سؤال صغيرونى :

  النادى كان بدخل من الحكايه دى كم قبل الوالى ؟

بس خلاس !!           
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*حبيبنا احمد الحبر

انا نشرت معلومة علي مسئوليتي 
وهي ان المعلن من عقد سما ميديا غير المنصوص عليه في العقد

اتمني من حسين يوسف الذي نفي المعلومة وتهكم علي شخصي 
ان يمدنا بالمعلومة الصحيحة التي يمتلكها

وفي حالة عجزه 

حا يكون عندي كلام كبييييييييييييير
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

حبيبنا احمد الحبر

انا نشرت معلومة علي مسئوليتي 
وهي ان المعلن من عقد سما ميديا غير المنصوص عليه في العقد

اتمني من حسين يوسف الذي نفي المعلومة وتهكم علي شخصي 
ان يمدنا بالمعلومة الصحيحة التي يمتلكها

وفي حالة عجزه 

حا يكون عندي كلام كبييييييييييييير



كلامك في محله .. وأتمنى أن يكون الحديث بالمستندات اذا كان من جانبك أو من جانب الأخ حسين يوسف .. حتى يعرف الجميع الحقيقة .. وبعدها الكل يدلي برأيه 

*

----------


## النجم الساطع

*كنا نيام ولم نعرف معنى الاستثمار وكان شعار المريخ يباع يوميا وعلى مراى ومسمع الجميع ولم نجد اى اعتراض على  ذلك 
الان المجلس قدم لنا فهم جديد فى معنى الاستثمار وبالتالى استفاد الفريق من مبالغ مجزية  تدعم خزينة المريخ 
العقد مع باجعفر فيه الكثير من المنافع وعلما بأن مبلغ العقد سوف يزداد فى كل عام وال650 الف دولار للعام الاول فقط وهناك حاجة مهمة وهى ان شركة باجعفر سوف تقوم بتركيب شاشات الكترونية بالاستاد للاعلان عليها وذلك خلال سته أشهر والشركة ملزمة بهذا الامر 
ما هى الرؤية المختلفة فى بيع شعارات المريخ امام الاستاد بدون ان يستفيد المريخ بجنية واحد
*

----------


## وليد

*الأخوان مانديلا 89 و النجم الساطع .. الإعتراض مش على الفكرة و إلا نكون مجانين !! .. النقاش فى حتة حجم العائد المادى و الأطار العام للتعاقدات ما تشمله و ما لا تشمله ..

لماذا يفهم بعض الأخوان إن الأمر هجوم على مبداء تسويق الشعار نفسه ؟؟

الفكرة نفسها ليست جديدة و على ما أذكر كانت من ضمن برنامج تجمع أهل المريخ الإنتخابى ..

هنالك نبرة غير سليمة تحاول إسكات كل من يتناول هذا الموضوع و المواضيع المشابهة و الحجة دائماً هى إنجازات مجلس الوالى (و أنا شخصياً الكل يعرف إننى مساند لهذا المجلس) .. و لكن هل هو منزه عن الخطاء و فوق السؤال .. نازل من السما يعنى بالبلدى ؟؟

فى نقاط غير واضحة و الموضوع دا تمت مناقشتة بتفاصيل دقيقة جداً فى منتدى المحبين الأم و المتهم زوراً بأنه منتدى المجلس و لم نجد أى إعتراض و الناس قالت ما قالت فى المجلس ...

أرجو من بعض الأخوان العندهم حساسية زايدة عن اللزوم فى موضوع مناقشة هذه المواضيع التحلى ببعض الصبر و إتاحة الفرصة للكل لإبداء رأيه .. فالمجلس فى خدمة المريخ و ليس العكس ... أصبح هناك تصور إنو المريخ بدون هذا المجلس سوف يختفى و هذا فهم معيب .. فالمجلس لم يخترع المريخ من العدم و موضوع النقاش هنا يهم الجميع فهو شعار المريخ أولا و أخيراً و ليس شعار المجلس ...

*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*حسب علمي أن شركة أم تي أن اتفقت على سداد مبلغ ( مائة وخمسون الف دولار لنادي المريخ كاش مقابل استغلال فنايل المريخ وأن المبلغ المتبقي من قيمة الصفقة والبالغ مقداره مائتا الف ريال فقد تكفلت الشركة بسداد نفقات المعسكرات الخارجية وإستجلاب الأندية الخارجية للتباري مع المريخ وأن إدارة المريخ كانت تعاني في تحصيل ذلك المبلغ لذلك إتجهت الى فسخ تعاقدها مع الشركة وإذا كانت هذه الرواية صحيحة فأعتقد أن إدارة نادي المريخ قد وفقت في قرار التعاقد مع شركة باجعفر وشخصياً حاولت البحت عن العقود التي ابرمها المريخ لإبداء الرأي القانوني حيالها أن الاأنني فشلت في الحصول عليها وأتمنى أن يقوم الأخ وليد أو بدر الدين أو الأخ حسين يوسف بمدنا بصور منها حتى ندلي براينا بكل حيادية
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*يا وليد انا اطلاقا ما اتكلمت عن الانت بتقول فيه دا 0

انا سوالى محدد واظن الجميع يعلم بان الاستثمار  وفكرة الاستثمار جاءت مع الوالى  ومجلسه 0

يعنى بالعربى كنا فين وبقينا فين !

للجميع الحق فى طرح وجهة نظره ولايمكن ان يكون تعليقنا حجرا لراى احد او تكميما للافواه 0

فى النهايه الكل هنا يسعى من واقع حبه للمريخ وليس بيننا عدو له 0
*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

يا وليد انا اطلاقا ما اتكلمت عن الانت بتقول فيه دا 0

انا سوالى محدد واظن الجميع يعلم بان الاستثمار  وفكرة الاستثمار جاءت مع الوالى  ومجلسه 0

يعنى بالعربى كنا فين وبقينا فين !

للجميع الحق فى طرح وجهة نظره ولايمكن ان يكون تعليقنا حجرا لراى احد او تكميما للافواه 0

فى النهايه الكل هنا يسعى من واقع حبه للمريخ وليس بيننا عدو له 0




يا عزيزى مانديلا .. يعنى عشان كنا فين و بقينا فين ننطم و نقفل خشمنا و ما نقول أى حاجة فى أى حاجة !!؟؟؟ دا كلام شنو دا يا مانديلا ؟؟ طيب ما نقفل المنتدى دا و كل زول يمشى يشوف ليهو شغلة يقضاها ...

دا الفهم الغلط الأنا بتكلم عنو زاتو بالمناسبة ..

يعنى ما نقول كان فى الأمكان أحسن مما كان ؟؟ هل كل خطوات المجلس هى حق لا يأتيها الباطل من بين يديها ولا من خلفها و أمامها ؟؟؟ طيب لماذا أبطل المجلس العقد الإول ؟؟ 

دا الفهم العام يا مانديلا ... المجلس أبداً ما قصر .. أعترضت أنا فى البداية لأنو كنت فاكر المبلغ المذكور للأعوام الخمسة و إتضح إنو المبلغ سنوى .. قلنا مبلغ جيد ... بعدين الكلام بقى على إنو العقد دا بغطى شنو بالضبط و ليه المده خمسة سنوات و ليست 2 أو 3 سنوات بالكتير ...

المسألة ما تنظير .. المسألة حق أصيل مكفول لكل مريخابى طالما الموضوع بيتعلق بإستثمار إسم و شعار المريخ ...

إحتراماً لك كأخ مريخابى أخترت أن أرد عليك هنا و ليس فى البوست المفتوح بتاع الإنتقاد من أجل الإنتقاد و هو بوست ما جميل بالمناسبة لأنو فيهو تلميحات ما جميلة ...

*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*أين حسين يوسف القريب كل القرب من الأحداث؟


أين من إدعي ان العقود معلنة؟

أين من إدعي ان المناقصات معلنة؟

اين من قال ان ارجاع مقدم العقد كلام مابدخل الراس؟



طال الغياب اخ حسين يوسف


في الحالتين انا خايف

الحالة الأولي تكون ما قدرت تتحصل علي العقد وفي الحالة دي كلامك اصبح ونسة ساااااااااااي ولقافة غير مبررة

والحالة الثانية تكون قريت العقد ولقيت كلامي صاح وطلعت انت قريب وبعيد كل البعد ودي حالة إسمها التسطيح

وبعدها يمكن لنا ان نسميك سطيح يوسف
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

أين حسين يوسف القريب كل القرب من الأحداث؟


أين من إدعي ان العقود معلنة؟

أين من إدعي ان المناقصات معلنة؟

اين من قال ان ارجاع مقدم العقد كلام مابدخل الراس؟



طال الغياب اخ حسين يوسف


في الحالتين انا خايف

الحالة الأولي تكون ما قدرت تتحصل علي العقد وفي الحالة دي كلامك اصبح ونسة ساااااااااااي ولقافة غير مبررة

والحالة الثانية تكون قريت العقد ولقيت كلامي صاح وطلعت انت قريب وبعيد كل البعد ودي حالة إسمها التسطيح

وبعدها يمكن لنا ان نسميك سطيح يوسف



 

حسب النيه
الله جابا فى مكان اخر
لهذا السبب لا اختلف معك ابدا
كلامك موزون وفى محلو
وبمشى وبجى راجع
وتابعتك فى مرات  عديده 
كلامك بمشى وبجى راجع
اكرر بمشى وبجى راجع
وكان اخطات  بتقول اخطات
بكل تواضع
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*المشكل يا شيخ كتة

بعض المريخاب مصاب بداء التملك

بفتكر انو المريخ ملكه وحده وهو الوحيد الذي يحق له الغيرة والحب والتملك

ودي مشكلة معقدة تعمي صاحبها عن رؤية الحق والحقيقة


*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

المشكل يا شيخ كتة

بعض المريخاب مصاب بداء التملك

بفتكر انو المريخ ملكه وحده وهو الوحيد الذي يحق له الغيرة والحب والتملك

ودي مشكلة معقدة تعمي صاحبها عن رؤية الحق والحقيقة




 
يااخ بدرالدين
ده كلامى  وقلتو ليك
وربنا اكرمنى  فى بوست تانى
والحمد لله المريخ انتصر
الحاجه المهمه 
والبتهمنى انا
انا  خلصته كلامى  فى هذه الاشياء
واللبيب بالاشاره يفهم
تانى ماعندى شغله بى زول 
اوبيك انت شخصيا
كلام وقلتو
وبمشى عليهو
اكان اموت او احيا
انا زول الله وكلامى مابقع واطه
كفايه يااخ بدرالدين العارفو انا عنك
يااخى انته( ماتخليها لله فى الله)
هذا لايضير
وبريدك يالبشير:)
وشوقك شوا الضمير:tmp_name_smile:
*

----------


## كته

*:blow:وبعدين فى حاجه مهمه شديد
انته بتكره الرشاشات زى انا
انته حاقد شديد على الهلال:thumbdown:

وانا عكسك بحب الهلال من جوه قلبى
وعشان بحبو
تمنيت يخرج من دورى الابطال
لانو هو ماقدر الكبار فى الوقت الحالى
وانا متاكد  ومتاكد 
سيخرج من الابطال
ويذهب  للاقل منها
وبرضو ده كلامى وبذكركم
وسينهزهم  اشر هزيمه يامحمد حسين 
*

----------


## حسين يوسف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

[size=5][i][b]
وبعدها يمكن لنا ان نسميك سطيح يوسف



لنبدأ من هنا ... فنقول :
نعم الادارة ..
نعم الكبار ...
أهكذا تتعامل الادارة مع الأعضاء ؟؟
ماشاء الله تبارك الله على حسن التعامل ..
وحسن الحوار ...
أنت لا تستحق هذا المنصب اطلاقا يا بطل
وأخشى أن يكون لمأرب أخرى منحت هذا
المنصب طالما هذا اسلوبك مع الأعضاء
الذين أنت مسؤول عنهم ومسؤول عمن يحيد
عن الطريق لتقومه وتصححه ..
ولكني تأكدت الآن أنك غير جدير بأن تدعو للاصلاح
لأنك غير مؤهل له ولا تلملك أدواته طالما هذا هو اسلوبك
مع الأعضاء ...
لا يحق لك الحديث عن اي ادارة بعد الآن ففاقد الشئ
لا يعطيه يا فالح ..
ولأجل البقية فقط سنواصل ما بدأناه لنفضح تجنيك على
الادارة وعلى الزعيم ونفضح زيف ما إدعيت ..
ولتعلم يا فالح أن غيابي لم يكن له اي علاقة بالموضوع
لأني حتى الآن لم أعتاد على هذا المنتدى فكم من مرة
أنسى أنني مشترك هنا ..
إنتظرني أمشي المطار وأجيك ...
وسلم لي على الادارة وعفوا وليد ما كتبه المدعو بدر الدين
جعلني لا استجيب لدعوتك الجميلة ...
عفوا عزيزي ..
*

----------


## كته

*الاخ حسين 
انا ماحبيت اخش هذا البوست واشارك فى مواضيعو
لانو لابعرف ليك استثمار لابعرف ليك حاجه فيها فايده
الشى البعرفو انا العجب  والرجاله
لاكن قريت البوست ده كلو  للاستفاده
وكلامك الفوق ده ماعجبنى
كانو انت دخلته المنتدى ده لشى معين
وده تفسيرى انا
كدى امشى المطار وتعال
اكان لقيتنا نمنا خلاص
واكان صاحين بناخد وبندى معاك
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسين يوسف
					

وكلام ونسات ساي .

كما تدعي وتحاول أن توهمنا أنك عالم بخفايا الامور والأشياء
وأنت ابعد من ذلك بمراحل عدة ..

فهذا أمر مضحك ولا يستحق التعليق اطلاقا .
.
أمر لا يقبله عقل ولا يسنده منطق ولا تمتلك له دليل ..
كلام ساااي ..

سؤال سازج ...



 
ليه زعلان؟؟؟
هذه لغة الحوار التي بادرتني بها ياحسين ولن اقول لك المدعو!!!

هل من ادب الحوار ان تقول لي عبارات مثل كلام ساي و كلام ونسات وساذج؟؟؟

انا هنا امثل نفسي ولا امثل ادارة المنتدي

وخاطبتك بنفس لغتك التي اخترتها لإدارة دفة الحوار.

للعلم فقط والتذكير...

مسطح مصطلح معروف للجميع ولغة شائعة ويطلق علي الشخص الذي لايدري مايجري حوله وانت اثبت لي
انك فعلاً مسطح وما عارف المطرة صابة وين (مع الإعتذار للديبة)

لازلت في انتظار ان تخبرنا هل قرأت العقد ام لقطت معلومة طاشة في مؤتمر صحفي.
*

----------


## كته

*اها ياشيخ حسين انا ماشى انوم
ووكتى ضايق تب
عندى زمن معين
انتظرك ولا امشى انوم نومى
ونخلى لى بكره لو ربنا ادى العافيه
وكتر خير سامى جابا مصوره
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسين يوسف
					

أهكذا تتعامل الادارة مع الأعضاء ؟؟

طيب الإدارة تعمل شنو إذا كان العضو يبدأ بالسخرية والتهكم والإستهزاء وتكذيب الآخرين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ماشاء الله تبارك الله على حسن التعامل ..
وحسن الحوار ...

راجع مداخلتك علي تعليقي اولاً عسي ولعل ان تعرف من الذي بدأ بتسفيه الآخر.

أنت لا تستحق هذا المنصب اطلاقا يا بطل
وأخشى أن يكون لمأرب أخرى منحت هذا
المنصب طالما هذا اسلوبك مع الأعضاء
الذين أنت مسؤول عنهم ومسؤول عمن يحيد
عن الطريق لتقومه وتصححه ..
عن اي منصب تتحدث!!!
وعن اي مآرب أخري يا ابو مآرب انت!!!
ولكني تأكدت الآن أنك غير جدير بأن تدعو للاصلاح
لأنك غير مؤهل له ولا تلملك أدواته طالما هذا هو اسلوبك
مع الأعضاء ...
الكورة بتضرب في العارضة وترتد ثانية
لا يحق لك الحديث عن اي ادارة بعد الآن ففاقد الشئ
لا يعطيه يا فالح ..
لا يكون قاصد إدارة المريخ,,, نفس اللهجة الإقصائية التي تربيت علها (عندهم) 

ولأجل البقية فقط سنواصل ما بدأناه لنفضح تجنيك على
الادارة وعلى الزعيم ونفضح زيف ما إدعيت ..
ولتعلم يا فالح أن غيابي لم يكن له اي علاقة بالموضوع
لأني حتى الآن لم أعتاد على هذا المنتدى فكم من مرة
أنسى أنني مشترك هنا ..
حلوة جداً انسي دي... ها ها ها  ضحكتني
إنتظرني أمشي المطار وأجيك ...
وسلم لي على الادارة
بسلموا عليك
وعفوا وليد ما كتبه المدعو بدر الدين
جعلني لا استجيب لدعوتك الجميلة ...
عفوا عزيزي ..

المدعو بدرالدين
عبارة تتكرر للمرة الثانية



 
فهل هي للتبخيس ام للتهميش ام للإستهزاء ام للسخرية 

رمضان معانا ما تغشانا
*

----------


## كته

*الحبيب بدره
انا عرفته الحاصل
وانتظرت
ممكن القاها من الرشاشات
لاكن ماالقاها
من المريخاب  ناس المصلحه
انا الرؤيا  اتضحت لى
وعرفته الحاصل
وعرفته المؤامره
يابدره  خليها للخالق
الله موجود وانا موجود
كل شى ببين
يااخوى انا حظرونى ظلما 
وبمعنى احسن 
انت كيف تدافع  عن بدرالدين
وانا الحظرنى طلال 
وشوفتو فى  النوم
ولاذال حقى بمشى وبجى
*

----------


## حسين يوسف

** أين تم إعلان العقد؟ مؤتمر صحفي ولا hard copy ؟
هل قرأته ولا ونسة ساي؟

*تم الاعلان عنه في مؤتمر صحفي يا بطل ..
وكل الصحف جابتو ...

*انا لم اوهم احد انا كتبت عن ما املك من معلومات واذا طلعت خطأ سوف 
اقدم اعتذاري(اذا طلعت خطأ)

*عليك أن تعتذر إذا لأن العقد تم عنه في مؤتمر صحفي ..
ولأن العقد يلزم الشركة بدفع 650 ألف سنويا وليس مرة
واحدة لمدة خمسة سنوات كما أن الأمر تم بمناقصة وتنافست
الشركات ليتم توقيع عقد منفصل مع كل شركة فكان نصيب
سما ميديا حق الاعلان داخل المفخرة وباجعفر الشعار ..
ولا توجد اي بنود سرية كما تدعي ..
*طبعاً الخروج عن النص بعبارات مستفزة المرة القادمة سوف يجد رد يناسبك تماماً.انتبه
*مرحبا بأي رد تراه وكلماتك لا تخيفنا ولا تهددنا 
ونحن لها وليتك تثبت حينها .. أحذر ..

*نقطة لا تهمني وبعيدة عن موضوع النقاش

*ربما لا تهمك أنت ولكنها تهمني جدا ولا أكتب لك بل أكتب
ما أراه يدفع مسيرة الزعيم وما يدعم عمل مجلس الوالي الغالي ..

*تستحق التعليق الا اذا كنت لا تعرف المعلومة الصحيحة وفي الحالة دي بطل لقافة
أمر لا يقبله عقل ولا يسنده منطق ولا تمتلك له دليل ..

*بل أمر يدعو للضحك ولا يستحق التعليق وهات ديلك اللي يلزم الزعيم
باعادة المبلغ هات اي دليل يعجبك إن شاء الله كلام ونسة ساي ..
العقل لا يقبل هذا ولن تستطع أن تمرر هذه الأوهام دون مساءلة ..
*إذا انت متأكد من كلامك و ما كلام سااااااااااااااي اتحداك ان تنزل نسخة من العقد في هذا البوست 
ولأنك ما عضو مجلس او مفوض من قبل المجلس سيظل كلامك ونسة ساي لحدي ما تجيب دليلك

*البينة على من ادعى واليمين على من أنكر ..
هذه قاعدة فقهية وقانونية واضحة جدا ....
أنا أقول :
قسما بالله العظيم لا يوجد بنود سرية في العقد
وعليك أنت أن تثبت ما تدعيه وليس أنا ..
هات بينتك على ما تدعي فأنت المطالب باثبات ما يدعيه
وأنا نكرت بطلان ما تدعيه وأقسمت ...
فهلا أتيت بدليلك على هذه البنود السرية ..؟؟
أتحداك أن تأتي بالبينة التي تدعم ما تدعيه ..

*كلام ساي يلزمه دليل 

*هههههههههههههههههه
كلام ساي وكل الصحف تحدثت عنه وذكرت ذلك ؟؟
غلبتك الحجة لذا نكرر لك أن الزعيم يستلم نسبة 60%
من أي عمل اعلاني لسما ميديا خلاف الستمائة ألف دولار السنوية
نظير الاحتكار ..


*الفهم قسم ...
عشان كدا نشرح ليك واحدة واحدة :
mtn المريخ تعاقد معها على وضع شعارها على قميص النادي
فقط ومقابل 350 ألف دولار ، ولم يمنحها العقد حق بيع الشعار
أما باجعفر فهي وكيل اعلاني ليس إلا وكيل يتعاقد مع الجهات
المعلنة لتعلن على قميص الزعيم مقابل أن تدفع للزعيم المبلغ
المتفق عليه سنويا لمدة خمسة سنوات بالاضافة إلى منحها حق
بيع وتسويق الشعار ..
فهمت ؟؟ بالعربي، زي ما بقولوا ليك للاعلان في قناة الجزيرة
عليك الاتصال بفلان الفلاني ، هسع بقولوا ليك للاعلان في شعار
قميص اللاعبين عليك الاتصال بشركة باجعفر ...
باختصار شديد :
باجعفر مش ح تعلن لنفسها ولا ح تضع شعارها إلا مثلها مثل
أي شركة ولكن باجعفر وسي بين الزعيم والمعلنين وهي تدفع للزعيم
نصيبه وبطريقتها تتحصل على نصيبها من الاعلان وبيع الشعار ..

*افرأ كلامي تاني وأقرأ كلام وليد تاني ولو ما فهمت برجع ليك

*خليني من كلام وليد ، إنت أوهمت كل من يقرأ حديثك أن هذا المبلغ
يدفع مرة واحدة فقط ولمدة خمس سنوات .. حتى كشفنا محاولتك
البائسة واليائسة لتشويه التعاقدات ..

*سؤال برئ هل تم الإعلان في الصحف السيارة ام دكاكيني؟
الإجابة ستظل ونسة سااااي اذا لم نري دليل مادي.مش كدة؟؟؟
*نترفع عن وصف عمل مجلس ادارة المريخ بهذه الأوصاف
ونتفق معك أن طريقة الاعلان لم تتبع فيها الطرق المعروفة
للمناقصات بل بالاتصالات المباشرة عبر المجلس والشركات ...
أما وصف دكاكيني فقلمي لا يمكن أن يصف عمل مجلس
يمثل الزعيم ويمثل رمزه وقدسيته بهذه الصفات السخيفة ..

*سؤالي مشروع وواضح ويحتاج الي اجابة من واقع العقد بدون اي انشاء فارغة.
*ههههههههههههههههه
مش قلت ليك إنت بعيد من موقع الحدث وبتنظر سااااي ...
الهلال نفسه داخل في مشاكل قانونية الآن مع رجل
سجل شعاره باسمه ...
الوصيف لن ولن يستطع أن يعلن عن شعاره ..
وإلا استخدم حقك القانوني في الاعلان وإذهب وأعمل اعلان
عن افتتاح ملهى ليلي بالخرطوم ..
أو استخدم حقك في الاعلان لتعلن في التلفزيون السوداني
عن حفل ساهر يقيمه ود الأمين وردي ...الخ
زي ما التلفزيون مانع هذه الاعلانات وحرم الشركات الحائزة على
حق الاعلان عن مثل هذ الأشياء فلا يحق لباجعفر أو غيرها أن
تعلن عن ما تشاء في قمصان الزعيم ...
سؤال سطحي خالص خالص ...

*أقرأ الرد أعلاه وستجد ما يشفي غليلك
*لم أجد فيه ما يؤكد ادعائك الباطل هذا ..
البينة على من ادعى واليمين على من أنكر ..
وحضرتك لم تأت ببينة واحدة تدعم ما ادعيته فكل حديثك وهم وأوهام ..

*لا خير في هذا ولا ذاك

*دي مشكلتك ولمن تدخل المجلس أعمل تعاقدات زيها ..
أنا أرى هذه أفضل صيغة استثمارية توصل لها المجلس
وسندعمها بقوة وسندعم المجلس حتى يطورها للأفضل ...
أما إنت خليك في لا خير في هذا ولا ذاك فالمسيرة تسير بحمد الله ..

*ان لم يكن العقد محكوم ببنود واضحة فمن حق مالك جعفر ان يعلن عن ما يريد لأنه صاحب حق..

*بالله عليك .. طيب هسع أمشي شوف الشركة الماسكة الاعلان
في تلفزيون السودان وقول ليها عايز أعلن عن خمور طالما
الشركة من حقها أن تعلن عن أي شئ ..
منتهى السطحية ..
*الم يبكي الهليلاب علي دقسة طمبل؟؟؟؟ 
*لأن مجلسنا هو من اراد أن يبكيهم .. ومن ينجح في تدقيس
الجلافيط لن يفشل مع باجعفر أو غيرها ...
*

----------


## حسين يوسف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

يا وليد يا محترم

اعلم ان قيمة العقد سنوية
وكذلك كانت صفقة mtn سنوية ب 350000 فمن فهم غير ذلك فهو شأنه وأعتذر لمن فهم خطأ وكان حسن النية

انا في تقديري ان العقد 2 في 1

يعني طباعة وبيع شعار المريخ فنايل واردية واعلام وطواقي وشالات ب 300000 في العام فهل هذا fair ؟

مغالطة الحقائق وايهام الآخرين بأن العقد مقابل بيع المنتجات المريخية غير صحيح

ولايمكن للمريخ بموجب العقد ان يضع شعار اي شركة الا بتوجيه من باجعفر اخوان صاحبة العقد

والمصيبة الثانية عقد لمدة خمس سنوات

تخيل ان هذا العقد باطل!!! 
لأن المجلس لايملك الحق. لأن سلطته تمتد لثلاث سنوات...
فهل قام المجلس بعرض العقد علي الدائرة القانونية التي تركت عملها وتفرغت لمطارة المريخاب؟؟؟


اما موضوع سما ميديا فنحن في انتظار من قام بالنفي ليثبت صحة حديثه



الحمد لله إنك بديت تتراجع وفهمت أن قيمة العقد سنوية
وليس لخمسة أعوام ...
والحمد لله الذي وفقنا أن نزيل ما حاولت أن توهم به ..
أنت ترى أن بيع منتجات الزعيم كلها مقابل هذا المبلغ
غير مشجع وهذا شأنك ولكني أرى أن هذا الأمر مناسب
جدا جدا للسوق السوداني وضعف ثقافة الاعلان نفسها
في السودان ومناسب جدا طالما لا زلنا نحن المريخاب أنفسنا
نشتري القميص أبو تمانية ألف ولا يربح فيه الزعيم ولا
فلس واحد ونرفض شراء قميص الشركة التركية أبو عشرة ألف
والذي كان للزعيم نصيب فيه ..
نحن لا نغالط الحقائق وقلنا العقد مقابل بيع المنتجات واحتكار
الاعلان على القميص فأي شركة تريد الاعلان على قميص
المريخ عليها الاتصال بشركة باجعفر ... وتنجز كل معاملاتها
هناك مع باجعفر والزعيم قااااعد مرتااااح ويقبض الملبغ كل سنة ..
لا هم في التحصيل لا مشاكل في السداد ..
عندك أفضل من كدا ؟؟؟
وفعلا الزعيم لا يمكنه أن يضع أي شعار إلا عبر شركة باجعفر
وعشان الزعيم ما يدخل في مثل صغائر الامور هذه أوكل الأمر
لشركة باجعفر لتنوب عنه مقابل المبلغ .. إنت عايز المجلس يقعد
يتجارى مع الشركات عشان يعلن ليها ؟؟

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ههههههههههههههههههه
العقد باطل لأنه لخمس سنوات ؟؟؟ ولأن عمر المجلس لا يزيد
عن الثلاث سنوات ؟؟؟
أمر مضحك للغاية ...
الحكومات نفسها توقع عقودات تحدد مصير أمة بحالها ووطن بقدسيته
ولا أحد يحاسبها على المدة المتبقية لها ...
المجالس في الأندية توقع عقود مع اللاعبين تستمر سنوات وهي
تعلم أنها لن تبقى طوال هذه المدة ؟؟
طيب إيه رايك المجلس السابق وقع عقد مع وارغو لمدة أربعة أعوام
وكان تبقى للمجلس أقل من أربعة اشهر من عمره فهل هذا العقد باطل ؟؟
ووقع مع سفاري وطمبل لمدة ثلاثة أعوام وكان قد تبقى لعمره أقل من
ثلاثة أعوام ... ووقع عقد راجي لمدة ثلاثة أعوام وتبقى للمجلس أقل
من ثلاثة اشهر ..
فهل كل هذه العقود باطلة ؟؟
منطق هش وضعيف وفضيحة كبرى ...
العقود يا بطل لا علاقة لها بعمر رجال المجالس باشخاصهم إنما
بمناصبهم ..
ولمن يجي مجلس جديد خليهو ينقض هذه العقود ويأتي بأفضل
منها وحينها سنصفق له وندعمه ..
سـلام ..
*

----------


## حسين يوسف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

الأخ الطيب المحترم

حسين اوهمنا بأن العقد مقابل بيع الشعار فقط وليس متضمنا وضع الشعار
وراجع فقرة رمضان معانا ماتغشانا




هههههههههههههههه
أنا أوهمتك ؟؟ دي وهمة جديدة كمان ...
قلنا ليك يا فالح mtn عقدها يمنحها فقط حق
وضع شعارها وليس البيع وباجعفر ما عندها شعار عايزة تضعو
باجعفر وكيل اعلاني للاعلان في قمصان المريخ وبيع منتجات الزعيم
فعلا رمضان معانا ..
وعشان نؤكد ليك رمضان معانا راجع اقتباسك لكلام أمير الصحفيين
الرياضيين الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم لتعرف أنك أدنت نفسك وأكدت
لي أنك تكتب لأجل الخلاف فقط وليس لأجل الاصلاح ..
*

----------


## حسين يوسف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

12-22-2008, 07:32 pm
الاستاذ مزمل ابوالقاسم 

إذا قالت حزام فصدقوها 

أعظم الإنجازات 
قبل ايام تعاقد المريخ مع شركة سما ميديا ومنحها الحق الحصري للإعلان داخل وخارج مركب الردكاسل بمقدم عقد يبلغ 600 ألف دولار وما نسبته 60% من العوائد المتوقعة للإعلان. 

وفي الطريق عقد آخر تنال بموجبه شركة أخرى حق تسويق شعار المريخ مقابل 800 ألف دولار. 


هذا المعلن في كل الميديا 

عايزين نعرف الميديا الخفية






حلو جدا ...
يعني كدا أكدت وتأكدت أن الزعيم عندو 60% من أي
عملية اعلانية بخلاف ال600 ألف ؟؟
ولا تاني بتغالط ؟؟؟
*

----------


## حسين يوسف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

بديهياً وحسب معرفتنا المتواضعة وضع الشعار على الأقمصة والفنايل يكون للشركات والمؤسسات فقط.
فمن غير الطبيعي أبداً وضع شعار فريق منافس على قمصان المريخ.
وهذا ماحاول حسين إيصاله لنا من خلال هذه الجزئية



ولكم كل التحايا




تسلم يا محمد ...
وبدر الدين مفتكر أنو ممكن باجعفر تعلن عن ما تشاء
وقتما تشاء وكيفما تشاء ..
والمسكين لا يعلم أن تلفزيون السودان استطاع أن يمنع
الشركات المتعاقدة معه من الاعلان لحفلات المطربين
وهذا كمثال بسيط ...
باختصار شديد جدا ألخص وجهة نظري :

1/ شركة سما ميدا تدفع 60 من أي عملية اعلانية داخل
القلعة الحمراء بخلاف مبلغ ال 650 ألف السنوي لمدة 5
سنوات نظير احتكارها حق الاعلان بالاستاد ..
2/ شركة mtn كانت تدفع فقط 350 ألف مقابل وضع شعارها
فقط وليس التسويق لشعار الزعيم ..
3/ باجعفر هي وكيل اعلاني لمن يريد أن يعلن على قمصان الزعيم
وهي وكيل لبيع منتجات الزعيم مقابل 650 ألف تدفع سنويا ..

===============

على من إدعى خلاف ذلك أن يأتي بالبينة وخاصة فيما يخص
البنود السرية غير المعلنة كما إدعى ...
*

----------


## مرهف

*الاخ الغالي بدرالدين
لو كانت معك صوره من العقد 
ليتك انزلتها هنا 
ليعتذر لك الحبيب يوسف كما قال
وحتي لا يكون كلام ونسات ساي كما قيل
تحياتي
...
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*الآن تأكدت تماماً أنك لقطت معلومة طاشة في مؤتمر صحفي
ويس لدي وقت للدخول في جدال هذه اللحظة.
برجع ليك بعدين....


ولكني أتحدااااااااااااك بملئ فمي ان العقد به بنود غير معلنة وهي إرجاع مبلغ 600000في خمس سنوات كل سنة 120000 دولار

ولأني أمتلك صورة من العقد سأقوم إنزالها هنا في هذا البوست

وحينها هذا المكان لا أظنه يسعك

وحتي ذلك الوقت ارجو ان تحدثني ماذا أنت فاعل حينها؟؟؟؟

وهذا سؤال جادي انتظر اجابته.

أما تأكيدك بأنها تمت في مناقصة انت الآن لحسته وطلعت زول كلامنجي ساي كلام بدون دليل

لأنه اي طفل بعرف مناقصة يعني إيه....


راجع ليك

وقبل ما انزل العقد انتظر ردك 



يا قريب
*

----------


## وليد

*يا حسين يوسف ... و إنت تعلم معزتك عندى ... ولأن هذا المكان منتدى مريخى صرف سأقول لك رأيى بوضوح ..

يا حسين لا أحد يبحث عن تجريم المجلس على الإطلاق أتحدث عن نفسى و أعطى نفسى الحق أيضاً بالتحدث نيابة عن بقية المتداخلين .. مجلس الوالى هبة للمريخ من السماء و أنا أقف معه و بكل قوة .. قد يختلف البعض الآخر ويناصر تجمع أهل المريخ مثلاً و هذا حق مكفول للجميع طالما إنو المريخ يدار بديمقراطية و كلنا يعلم أنو جماهير المريخ قالت كلمتها و أتت بالوالى رئيساً و بإكتساح تام للإنتخابات ..لكن بصراحة منطقك عجيب فى الدفاع عن المجلس فى النقاط التالية:

- الإعلان عن المناقصة : واضح إنه لم يتم أصلاً و بالتالى الشغلانية تمت بشكل دكاكينى و أنا بضيف من عندى و بقول الشغلانية تمت كيرى .. و كيرى لمن لا يعلم هى ذبح البهائم و بيعها خارج السلخانة يعنى بعيد عن الرقابة البيطرية... المجلس كان لازم يتبع الخطوات الصحيحة فى هذا الأمر .. الإنتقاد هنا لا ينقص من قدر المجلس يا حسين فهو ليس فوق النقد بأى حال من الأحوال و كونه مجلس نادى المريخ العظيم لا تعطيه حصانة من أى نوع .. كلمة دكاكينى عادية جداً لانه لا توجد أى تسمية أخرى ولا توجد إساءة هنا فى نظرى ..

النقطة الثانية: حسب كلامك باجعفر هى وكيل إعلانى لمن يود أن يعلن على قمصان المريخ و هى أيضاً تمتلك الحق فى الإستفادة من الشعار فى كافة الأوجه الأخرى ...قمصان .. أعلام .. طواقى .. الخ ... فى البوست الذى تم فيه النقاش فى المحبين كلنا إتناقشنا فى الموضوع دا على أساس إنو المبلغ 650 الف لمدة خمسة سنوات ... و كان رأى كل الناس إنو المبلغ قليل جداً نظير إستغلال الشعار بكل إمكانياته .. إذاً هذا الخطاء بخصوص المبلغ خطاء شائع و تم الوقوع فيه أيضاً فى المحبين.. و لكن بعد كلامك هنا إنو المبلغ 650 الف دولار على خمس سنوات أنا شخصياً أراه مبلغ جيد ... مع تحفظى إنو إحتمال كان المريخ يلاقى عرض أفضل لو تم فتح المجال لكل الشركات الراغبة ... 
على العموم ربما للمجلس أسبابه الخاصة التى دفعته لمعالجة هذا الموضوع الحيوي و الهام بهذه الطريقة .. و تظل مصلحة المريخ هى هم الجميع ..

نقطة أخيرة:
كلمة حق لابد من قولها فى حق حسين يوسف .... حسين لمن لا يعرفه قد يبدو غير منطقى فى كثير من الأحيان عندما يدافع عن المريخ أو المجلس .. حسين عاشق بشكل يجعله لا يتقبل أدنى إنتقاد للمجلس و يراه إنتقاد للمريخ نفسه .. هذه طبيعة حسين يوسف لمن لا يعلم .. هو نفسه حسين يوسف خط الدفاع الأول عن المريخ فى كل المنتديات الإلكترونية على إختلاف أنواعها حتى السياسية منها ... و هو نفسه حسين يوسف القوة الدافعة الأولى خلف التراس المريخ ... كل المجهود الذى تشاهدونه على شاشات التلفاز القوة الدافعة الأساسية من وراءه هو الحبيب إلى قلبى حسين يوسف ... حسين لا يبخل على المريخ بأى شىء و لا يدخر جهداً من أجل إعلاء راية المريخ ..

حسين يوسف تتقاصر شهادتى عن إدراك قامته و هو مجروحة فى كل الأحوال لمحبتى الشديدة له ..

الناس بتختلف فى العشق و أنا هنا لا أقول إنو حسين بحب المريخ أكتر من بدر الدين مثلاً فبدر الدين مريخى صميم و إن كانت له رؤية مختلفة للأمور ... الموضوع بهذه البساطة أرجو عدم تشعيبه ... محاولة كل طرف الإنتصار لوجهة نظره لن تؤدى إلى أى نتيجة فكلنا مريخاب و كلنا تهمنا مصلحة المريخ ... هل إنتصار المريخى على أخاه المريخى شىء يدعو للفخر ؟؟ فالنختلف فى المريخ و يبقى حبنا لبعضنا البعض فما يجمعنا أكبر بكثير مما يفرقنا ... ننسى كل شىء عند جلوسنا على المدرجات لتشجيع المريخ و نخرج من الإستاد و نختلف فى النقاش عادى جداً و لكن نظل مريخاب و أخوان ...

أرجو صادقاً من حسين و بدر الدين إيقاف التراشق و أستخدام لغة أقل حده لكى تعم الفائدة ... 


تساؤل أخير للأخ بدر الدين : كيف تحصلت على نسخة من العقد !!! و فى أى حالة يقوم المريخ بإرجاع المبلغ الذى ذكرته لشركة باجعفر ؟؟

كونك تحصلت على العقد يا بدر الدين ينسف أى حديث عن بنود سرية بالمناسبة طالما العقد متاح بهذا الشكل ولا شنو يا بدر ؟؟

*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*شكراً يا وليد يا راقي جداً

للن اضيف علي تعقيبك

النقطة المهمة التي يجب الوقوف عندها

ان حسين انكر وجود نص في القد يفيد ارجاع المبلغ وهذا بيت القصيد

يعني بدافع من فراغ

بقي ان يستدرك الجميع لنقطة هامة وهي ان ما أثرته بخصوص ارجاع المبلغ يخص عقد سما ميديا

وان مرة اخري اؤكد امتلاكي لصورة من العقد ةهة غير متاح البتة 
وهذا ما فشل فيه حسين يوسف القريب من المريخ حسب إدعائه!!!

بالتأكيد يا وليد كل مصدر له حصانة وان لن افصح عن مصدري
وكل ما استطيعه قوله ان كلامي من واقع العقد

وبعدما اعرف رد حسين انزله في المنتدي
*

----------


## mohd khair

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد
					

- الإعلان عن المناقصة : واضح إنه 


نقطة أخيرة:
كلمة حق لابد من قولها فى حق حسين يوسف .... حسين لمن لا يعرفه قد يبدو غير منطقى فى كثير من الأحيان عندما يدافع عن المريخ أو المجلس .. حسين عاشق بشكل يجعله لا يتقبل أدنى إنتقاد للمجلس و يراه إنتقاد للمريخ نفسه .. هذه طبيعة حسين يوسف لمن لا يعلم .. هو نفسه حسين يوسف خط الدفاع الأول عن المريخ فى كل المنتديات الإلكترونية على إختلاف أنواعها حتى السياسية منها ... و هو نفسه حسين يوسف القوة الدافعة الأولى خلف التراس المريخ ... كل المجهود الذى تشاهدونه على شاشات التلفاز القوة الدافعة الأساسية من وراءه هو الحبيب إلى قلبى حسين يوسف ... حسين لا يبخل على المريخ بأى شىء و لا يدخر جهداً من أجل إعلاء راية المريخ ..

حسين يوسف تتقاصر شهادتى عن إدراك قامته و هو مجروحة فى كل الأحوال لمحبتى الشديدة له ..

الناس بتختلف فى العشق و أنا هنا لا أقول إنو حسين بحب المريخ أكتر من بدر الدين مثلاً فبدر الدين مريخى صميم و إن كانت له رؤية مختلفة للأمور ... الموضوع بهذه البساطة أرجو عدم تشعيبه ... محاولة كل طرف الإنتصار لوجهة نظره لن تؤدى إلى أى نتيجة فكلنا مريخاب و كلنا تهمنا مصلحة المريخ ... هل إنتصار المريخى على أخاه المريخى شىء يدعو للفخر ؟؟ فالنختلف فى المريخ و يبقى حبنا لبعضنا البعض فما يجمعنا أكبر بكثير مما يفرقنا ... ننسى كل شىء عند جلوسنا على المدرجات لتشجيع المريخ و نخرج من الإستاد و نختلف فى النقاش عادى جداً و لكن نظل مريخاب و أخوان ...

أرجو صادقاً من حسين و بدر الدين إيقاف التراشق و أستخدام لغة أقل حده لكى تعم الفائدة ... 


تساؤل أخير للأخ بدر الدين : كيف تحصلت على نسخة من العقد !!! و فى أى حالة يقوم المريخ بإرجاع المبلغ الذى ذكرته لشركة باجعفر ؟؟

كونك تحصلت على العقد يا بدر الدين ينسف أى حديث عن بنود سرية بالمناسبة طالما العقد متاح بهذا الشكل ولا شنو يا بدر ؟؟



 
شوف يا وليد (يا ابصلعة):tmp_name_smile:
تتبعت لهذا النقاش منذ بداياته
وكنت مصرا علي لعب دور المتفرج الي حين رؤية ما يصل اليه الاخوان
وكنت حريصا علي ان لا ينزلق الاخ بدر الدين  الي استفزازات 
حسين يوسف في بعض العبارات الغير جيدة ( وما زلت مصر)
رغما ان بدر الدين (استجاب فعلا لها) وتعامل مع حسين بالمثل

ولم اكن لاتداخل لولا كتابتك لهذه السطور
فقط وددت ان اقول لك مايلي

لو انتظرت ان يفصح لك بدر الدين عن مصدر العقد (فلا تتعب نفسك)
لانني عجزت في معرفة المصدر (رغم التصاقي وقربي من بدر الدين)
لكن العقد الذي يتحدث عنه بدر الدين عقد صحيح ومؤكد
وكل ما قاله الاخ بدر الدين بخصوص عقد (سماء ميديا) سليم ومؤكد وواضح وصريح بخصوص استرداد مبلغ 120 الف دولار شهريا
ولو ذهب الاخ حسين يوسف الي اي جهة لايراد صورة عقد تكذب حديث بدر الدين
(صدقني لن يستطيع)

حاواصل ليك



*

----------


## mohd khair

*العزيز وليد
ما اود ان اخلص اليه ( حتي لا يطيل الحديث)

للمجلس الحق في تقدير مصلحة المريخ وفق امكانياته المتاحة
وله الحق في تبرير كل مواقفه وقراراته وخطواته التي يتخذها
ولا يعيبه ان اخطاء واستفاد من اخطاءه بل العكس يزيده هذا صدقا واحتراما
والوالي بذات نفسه (اقر ) باستفادته من هذه الاخطاء

لكن تكمن المشكلة الكبري في (اولئك البعض ) الذين يصرون دوما
علي (يوتوبية المجلس ) في الوقت الذي يؤكد فيه المجلس (انه غير يوتوبي)

بالله عليك ماذا تسمي مثل هؤلاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل هي حالة من حالات حب الظهور والتالق
ام حالة من حالات التقرب الي المجلس 
وهل الدفاع عن المجلس يكون في الصواب فقط ؟؟؟
ام في الخطاء ايضا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وماذا تسمي الذين يصرون علي الدفاع عن اخطاء المجلس ؟؟؟؟؟؟
في الوقت الذي يؤكد فيه المجلس انهم بشر وانهم يخطئون ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*التحية لكل الأعضاء المشاركين في هذا البوست والذي أعتبره من أكثر البوستات نشاطاً قدم إلينا خدمة كبيرة وهامة في فن تعامل الأعضاء فيما بينهم فكل تفاعل مع هذا الموضوع وفق رؤيته الخاصة -التي يجب أن نحترمها جميعاً- وهذا لعمري هو دور المنابر في طرح المواضيع ومناقشته وتفكيكه والخروج بخلاصة منطقية تؤدي الى الفهم الواضح للموضوع بكل جوانبه الظاهرة والخافيه.
أحي كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع ولكن حتى الآن لا نستطيع أن نصل الى نهايته لأن الشك أصابنا ولابد من نشر وثيقة رسميه موثوق منها -مادايرين نعرف جات من وين- حتى نصل الى مايشبع فضولنا.

*

----------


## mohd khair

*هنالك اسئلة كنت اتمني ان يجيب عليها الاخ ( حسين يوسف)

لماذا تم انتزاع حق الاعلان من شركة (كزام) ؟؟؟؟
وهل تم الاعلان عن ذلك في المؤتمر الصحفي ؟؟؟؟؟

صرح الوالي بعد توقيع عقد ( سماء ميديا) ان ما يهمهم هو (اللوحات النيونية الالكترونية)

السؤال :-
هل ستصبح اللوحات ملك للمريخ وفق العقد ؟؟؟؟
اما ستذهب بذهاب سماء ميديا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

صدقني اخي وليد
لو كان الاخ حسين يملك المعلومة الكافية ويملك فكرة كاملة عن العقد
لما ادخل نفسه في النقاش بهذه الصورة المستفزة اطلاقا.
ولما ادخل نفسه في هذا الجانب (المحرج جدا ) 

كان يمكن للاخ حسين ان يتداخل في مداخلته الاولي بكل هدوء
وبكل اريحية (بالنصح والارشاد ) لا بالطريقة التي اتبعها
وكما اظن اخي (وليد ) انك قد خبرت بدر الدين جيدا من خلال تجربة سابقة لك معه
وانا احمد للاخ بدر الدين انه لم يغالي في استجابته لاستفزاز الاخ حسين يوسف


معلومة مهمة جدا :-
كثيرون يعتقدون انهم وبقربهم من مجلس المريخ فانهم يمتلكون المعلومة الكاملة
ولكنهم مخطئون

وكثيرون يعتقدون ان (التقرب ) من مجلس المريخ يتم بالصورة التي يتبعونها
ايضا هم مخطئون .
*

----------


## mohd khair

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

التحية لكل الأعضاء المشاركين في هذا البوست والذي أعتبره من أكثر البوستات نشاطاً قدم إلينا خدمة كبيرة وهامة في فن تعامل الأعضاء فيما بينهم فكل تفاعل مع هذا الموضوع وفق رؤيته الخاصة -التي يجب أن نحترمها جميعاً- وهذا لعمري هو دور المنابر في طرح المواضيع ومناقشته وتفكيكه والخروج بخلاصة منطقية تؤدي الى الفهم الواضح للموضوع بكل جوانبه الظاهرة والخافيه.
أحي كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع ولكن حتى الآن لا نستطيع أن نصل الى نهايته لأن الشك أصابنا ولابد من نشر وثيقة رسميه موثوق منها -مادايرين نعرف جات من وين- حتى نصل الى مايشبع فضولنا.



شوف يا محمد
امتلاك بدر الدين لصورة العقد صحيح (سما ميديا )
وما ذكره بدر الدين عن العقد صحيح

انا شخصيا ضد انزال اي وثيقة مريخية هنا
واتمني من الاخ بدر الدين ان لا يقوم بانزالها

انزال صورة العقد هنا لن يغير من تفاصيل العقد ولا يلغيه ولن يضيف اليه شيئا
ومجلس المريخ علي قناعة تامة بما فعله (ان كان صحيحا او خطاء)
واظنه سيستفيد من التجربة جيدا

فقط علي الخ ( حسين يوسف ) ان اراد ان يظل موضع احترام كما كان
عليه ان يذهب بالبحث عن هذا العقد والتاكد ثم الاعتزار

واتمني ان يتوقف النقاش عند هذا الحد
*

----------


## وليد

*دكتور محمد خير الجميل ... أزدان البوست بحضورك البهى و مشتاقين يا رجل ..

دا كلام جميل جداً منك بالمناسبة و عقلانى ..


إحترم جداً رغبة بدر الدين فى عدم الإفصاح عن مصدر حصولة على العقد ...

دفاع حسين عن مجلس المريخ دافعه الحب فقط لا غير ... أعرف حسين يوسف جيداً جداً بالمناسبة...

لا أريد أن أظلم حسين و لكن أدعوه لتذكر قصة الدب الذى قتل صاحبة بأن رمى صخرة كبيرة على وجهه لإبعاد ذبابة كانت تدور حول وجه صاحبه ... فقتل صاحبه و .. نجت الذبابة !! ..

مع الفارق الكبير طبعاً .. فحسين يوسف ليس أحمقاً كهذا الدب على الإطلاق .. حسين رجل محب و عاشق للمريخ و دفاعه عن المجلس بهذا الإندفاع يورده فى أخطاء بعض الأحيان و هذا طبيعى .. قرب حسين من المجلس بسبب قربه و متابعته لما يدور فقط لا غير ...

أعتقد جازماً إنو حسين يوسف لا ينتظر من المجلس جزاء أو شكوراً نظير دفاعه عنه ... فحسين يعتقد أن هذا واجب كل مريخابى ..

حصل كل خير و لتكن هذه تجربة مفيدة للجميع ... النقاش بهدوء و عقل مفتوح يوصل لنهايات منطقية فى الغالب .. 
المحصلة النهائية فى نظرى للنقاش إنو العقد جيد من ناحية العائد المادى وإن شابته أخطاء عديدة فى الصياغة و الشفافية و كذلك عدم الوضوح فى بعض البنود ... نتمنى أن يستفيد هذا المجلس و المجالس القادمة من هذه التجربة فى مقبل التعاقدات ...

التحية لبدر الدين على تمسكه بالهدوء و لمعرفتى الجيدة ببدر الدين إندهشت صراحة ...ههههههههه ... كدا تمام يا بدر الدين ... والله أنا كنت خايف تفتح الجبخانة كالعادة لكن خيبت ظنى يا بدر الدين .. لك أطنان من الشكر ..

*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*شكراً يا  شباب حتي النخاع


نرجو ان يعلم المجلس ان ليس هنالك شئ سيظل طي الكتمان

وكل الأوراق ستنثر يوماً ما علي طاولة البحث والنقاش

لذلك المطلوب دائما الشفافية وتساوي الفرص بين الجميع

أؤكد لدي الكثير المثير

لكن ما وقته

محبتي
*

----------

